# Bunking/skipping classes :(



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok so i'm in my final year of school and last year was fine for me (even though i did start at a new school) because i had at least someone i kinda knew in each class.
However this year, in one of my classes i don't know anyne have absolutley no one to talk to, NO ONE, and the worst thing is they all know each other and sit there talking in every lesson while i just sit there and look like an idiot. There arent even the type of people i like i.e typical goes out every night, gets drunk, doesnt give a toss about school etc etc
I also hate both the teachers as my lessons are like disscussion lessons and they go round asking everyone for their opinions etc, and i always give really rubbish answers and that makes me feel stupid as i can feel everyone is staring at me and thinking i'm the stupid one.

It's now at the point where i don't go to most of the lessons but i have to do well in it to get into uni, esp since its the subject i want to study. I have no idea of what to do,ive already had to talk to one of my teachers about it but i think he now just hates me.
It's gotten esp worse since the last thursady when i had a really embarrasing moment and got laughted at . ops 
has anyone else been in the same situation n what did u do about it. I honestly cant see myself going to that class for the whole year n im also just thinking of bunking whole days off school because i hate it. 
oh well thanks for reading... hmm maybe i should have posted this in frustration.


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, I have been in that situation and I am sorry to hear that you are right now. I don't believe you "hate" the teachers you have, or that you hate class directly, the hatred would have evolved from anxiety and frustration which can be associated with that place. It feels bad because inside you, you know it could be better but it's frustrating when it isn't. It is hard to have to answer questions especially regularly and randomly from teachers. On the more positive side, it is a chance to keep testing yourself. Try to remember that it can't get any worse than what it already is.
One thing I try is to control my thoughts right from the very start of entering an anxious situation - don't let yourself think about being frustrated, but hold on to the light - and that part of you which remembers what could be better.

It doesn't always seem to work out, try to think at the end of each day that it doesn't matter if it didn't go as you planned, there is still another opportunity. Just try to hold on.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

If you feel like your answer is stupid when they ask your opinion, you could always just agree with someone that already gave their opinion. I don't know if your teacher will ask you to elaborate or not. *Shrugs*

And although it's not a good idea to start skipping classes, sometimes it helps me if I take a day off to relax but not always.

Another thing I tell myself is that people forget stuff quickly. So even if you had an embarassing moment in class, they'll all forget about it in a couple weeks. People are very self involved and usually only remember their embarassing moments, not other people's. Unless it's something like cutting your finger off during shop class, I'm pretty sure the entire class would remember that for the rest of their lives. It's not everyday that you see an example of what your teacher was warning you about.

Think about all the memories you have of other people going through embarassing moments. If you're like me, there will only be about three. Now think of how many people there are in the world and how many of them have an embarassing moment in a day. There just isn't enough space in the human mind to remember every single mistake people make.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi! Firstly, I want to say welcome to SAS! (I noticed u have only 9 posts so u must be new)

I have been in a similar situation as yours. I can't say much to help u except to let u know that u r not in this situation alone as in the end, I ended up withdrawing from school :fall


----------

